# Gateway Coasters Vintage Bicycle Display and Ride Saturday July 15



## rollfaster (Jun 26, 2017)

In conjunction with the Collinsville, Illinois Culver's Car Cruise. We had a blast and a huge turnout for this last summer. After the display in the evening, we will hit the beautiful trail network right next to the Culver's for a nice relaxed ride. The display is from 3-9pm but we encourage all participants to show up about 2pm or so. There will plenty to eat and ice cream etc since we'll be at Culver's. Hope to see you all out there! Culver's Collinsville
100 United Dr.
Collinsville, Illinois 62234


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 26, 2017)

@tjkajecj 
@Wildcat 
@Bicyclelegends
@The Professor @67Ramshorn


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 2, 2017)

Bump in' it.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 4, 2017)

I should be there again this year!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 4, 2017)

Awesome!! We had a blast last year. Tim will be there with his Colson LWB again.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 9, 2017)

Next Saturday!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 15, 2017)

Today. Weather is perfect, come on out!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 16, 2017)

Here's a few pics from our display yesterday. Another great turnout and a few new faces. Thanks to all that came out, good times for sure!


----------

